# Line doubler is acting strangely



## Rocket J Squirrel (10 mo ago)

My irrigation guy installed a line doubler a couple of years ago to replace a damaged wire to a valve.

My understanding was that the doubler should switch between two stations each time it got power. So it would turn on valve A for its duration, then the next time it saw power it would turn on valve B for its duration.

Today I was working on the irrigation and observed different behavior. Valve A would come on for a couple of minutes and then valve B would come on immediately afterward without being scheduled to do so.

Is this correct behavior for the doubler? Or has the doubler itself now lost its mind?


----------



## Rocket J Squirrel (10 mo ago)

To close this thread, the doubler simply died of old age. I replaced it with a new one.


----------

